# Advice for New A3 for a Newbie



## Solero (May 20, 2004)

Hi just joined this forum, hi folks!

Currently own a A3 1.8 3dr 2000, I'm going to buy a new model A3 this summer but would like to get some honest advice.

I would like to know how the new model 1.6FSI compares to my current 1.8 car performance-wise, would I notice a huge difference in acceleration and power? wouldnt want to be frustrated! (I'm not too concerned at top end speed)
I may be willing to stretch to a 2.0 if need be, but if the new 1.6 is still a good drive I would probably be happy.

Or does anyone know if there a new 1.8 in the pipline?

Any help is much appreciated as I'm reasonably clueless!

Cheers


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

As far as I know the original 1.6 engine in the base new model A3 feels underpowered due to the extra weight of the new model. ie it doesn't feel as powerful in the new car even though its the same engine. The 1.6 FSI 's extra power merely offsets this extra weight in the new car. So in effect a 1.6fsi new model A3 is equivelent to a standard 1.6 old model.

The 2.0L FSI apparently feels equivelent to something between an old 1.8 like yours and an old 1.8t on paper at least. So there is nothing in the new range equivelent to your car. You're stuck with something of slightly lower power than your current car (1.6FSI) or something slightly more powerful. 2.0 FSI or TDI. If going higher power than personally I would go with (and I have, my 2.0L TDI was built this week) the TDI. By all accounts the petrol FSI feels gutless and seeing as you'll be paying virtually the same, you may as well go for the torquey TDI


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi

I agree completely with Calibos. I have owned 3 A3 1.8T models and when I tried the 2.0 FSI it felt gutless. I have also tried the 2.0 TDI with and without the DSG gearbox and it feels very close in performace to my current 1.8T.

I have a new A3 2.0 TDI SE DSG on order. The TDI was so good that it convinced me to buy my first Diesel. The other factor was the DSG gearbox which I liked very much and it is only available on the TDI in SE form.

Hope this is of some help

Regards

Dave R


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Er, DSG is available on all A3 2.0 TDI models.
Sport, SE, S line etc.


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Yes you are right. What I meant is that the only other A3 available with the DSG gearbox, as well as the 2.0 TDI, is the 3.2 quattro. But the 3.2 quattro is only available in Sport and not in SE.

The same will apply to the new A3 2.0T FSI 2-wheel drive. It will be available with the DSG but again it will only be available in Sport and not in SE.

After several test drives of both Sport and SE models, I personally prefer the comfort of the SE suspension over the firmer ride of the Sport. I must be getting old !

Dave R


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to test drive a diesel and petrol A3 and there was no comparison after my MKIV golf 18T the petrol felt gutless but the diesel was great if my brain hadn't been working overtime on stepping stones-A3 loaded-TT150 -TT180 i would have bought the diesel A3 in a second


----------



## Solero (May 20, 2004)

thanks very much! exactly the info I needed.

I hadnt even considered a diesel but will definetly look at one now, I'm really interested in the DSG but how much extra will it cost? Any other drawbacks with DSG?

Thanks again.


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

The DSG box is currently a Â£1400 option. The only disadvantage at the moment seems to be that the TDI - DSG combination is so popular, particularly in Europe, that Audi cannot make them fast enough.

My car was ordered 18 March and so far I have been given a build week as week 27 which is the beginning of July. So I will not be getting my car until mid July or early August. But it will be a 2005 model year version with a couple of extra goodies.

Still the dealer has agreed that I will only pay the price as of March and will honour the trade-in value for my car they gave in March, even though I will be putting a least 3000 miles on the clock when I drive to Austria for a holiday at the end of June. I still have my current A3 1.8T to drive in the mean time so it's not a problem to me.

Regards

Dave R


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Same Here.. I hadn't considered one either. I was thinking of the FSI when the dealer recommended the TDI. I was unconvinced until I went on the forums and found out that 99 out of 100 people were getting the TDI. Then I found out about all the torque malarkey and my mind was made up. My first Diesel is on the way!!


----------



## etlsngd (May 27, 2004)

I ordered 2.0 Tdi DSG in april and have been given wk 26 maunfacture. I haven't been told of 2005 model. What are the extra freebies?


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

The details of the changes for the 2005 model year vary according to the model, Standard, Sport or SE. Full details can be found on a copy of the Audi Product Update at the following address:

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/sho ... o=&fpart=1

As I understand it, these changes apply to all cars built from Production Week 22 onwards - which is week beginning 24 May 2004.

Dave R


----------

